# Happy Birthday Sweetie!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

a year ago i had no clue that on this day was born a living being who would bring so much into my life. no clue. it is the day Sweetie was born. even when i brought Sweetie home, i could not possibly know that such a small creature would make such a big difference for me. my first astonishment: as huffy and unfriendly as he was, Sweetie immediately relaxed at my touch. i gently stroked his sides and my stepdad joked that it's a hedgehog spa. as many of you know, our bond exceeded my expectations. my mom always says that Sweetie has such a big heart because his love for me is so big and unwavering. i would hold him in the evening and sometimes just sit like that in the dark, thinking about the unexpected ways love can enter into one's life.

anyway, it is Sweetie's first birthday and i am very lucky to have such a loving, loyal soul in my life!

since my old camera died on me and a new one hasn't arrived yet, i thought i'd post a few classics 

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 6923_n.jpg

i absolutely love this one: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 4219_n.jpg

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 9280_n.jpg

another classic: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 4545_n.jpg

he looks like a puppy, doesn't he? http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 4260_n.jpg

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 1194_n.jpg

more puppy looks: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 1194_n.jpg

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 0946_n.jpg

"J'accuse!": http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 7414_n.jpg

finally, this is this a toy i got from our own lpercz for him: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... t12163.jpg

as far as news goes, i will have you know that Sweetie is becoming such a New Agey dude: he enthusiastically eats his veggies, poops exactly in one spot under the liners to keep his house all clean (yup, yup...), and takes unapologetic delight in my TTouch massage... true, i thought he might turn out an anarchist, but nope, New Age it is.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy birthday Sweetie!!  tell your mommy you want a special massage tonight!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwww...fractured...your words are awesome...you made me cry...YOU are so sweet!  

Happy Day to you both!!! I am SO glad you found each other!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday!  I'm so happy you found each other.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwww...fractured...your words are awesome...you made me cry...YOU are so sweet!
> 
> Happy Day to you both!!! I am SO glad you found each other!!!


thank you.  it's hard to put this into words, especially knowing that words don't mean anything to our hedgies (i mean yes, but not really). i remember Sweetie's first vet visit involving a car drive. knowing how panicky he is, i knew he'd be terrified and i felt so bad because i couldn't *say* to him, "just trust me." i couldn't promise, since promising is strictly linguistic. and panicky he was--until the moment i put my hand into his bag and pressed it against him. i was completely stunned that he actually calmed down--that he didn't forget and didn't doubt--and it was the best sign that our bond wouldn't fall apart in stressful situations (stressful for him, that is).


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Happy Birthday!  I'm so happy you found each other.


your advice made a huge difference! i ditched Spike's Delite and took out the dangerous ramp all thanks to you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday!  I'm so happy you found each other.
> ...


 :mrgreen: Thanks you!
You also bought that mix sweetie didn't like cause of me!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> thank you.  it's hard to put this into words, especially knowing that words don't mean anything to our hedgies (i mean yes, but not really). i remember Sweetie's first vet visit involving a car drive. knowing how panicky he is, i knew he'd be terrified and i felt so bad because i couldn't *say* to him, "just trust me." i couldn't promise, since promising is strictly linguistic. and panicky he was--until the moment i put my hand into his bag and pressed it against him. i was completely stunned that he actually calmed down--that he didn't forget and didn't doubt--and it was the best sign that our bond wouldn't fall apart in stressful situations (stressful for him, that is).


Quit...It...you made me cry again...I guess you're hitting a nerve, huh? Being unable to communicate verbally, then not being able to do what comes naturally and pet their scared little heads, makes it sooooo important to 'check your energy' before you act. I should know this, being a Reiki practitioner and working with healing energy, but LIVING it daily is so much tougher (and unbelievably better).

Intention and energy. That's what it's aaaaaaall about. That and the "Hokey Pokey".


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sweetie is such a doll. The first picture is one of my all-time-ultimate favorites. Sweetie can make you smile on the worst day. I'm so glad you found each other.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sweetie!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sweetie!!!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > LarryT said:
> ...


Christina H's TW enjoyed the mix lots and lots!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I meant to post this earlier, but I must have forgotten to hit the submit button or something. Anyway, I wanted to wish Sweetie a very happy birthday! Sweetie is a few weeks older than my Phinneus, and you joined HHC around the same time I did and so I have really enjoyed reading your posts and watching Sweetie grow and change at the same time as my guy. I hope Sweetie continues to bring joy to your life for many months to come!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i say hedgehog people are the best.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sweetie. You are such a wonderful little hog.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy birthday Sweetie!!! I hope you get lots of treats today. As for extra cuddles; well your Mom loves you so much you gets lots of cuddles every day! I love all of your pictures, especially your smiley pictures.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, Happy Birthday Sweetie!! You are such a true "sweetie!" :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That was so touching, Sweetie is such a special hedgie and I know he's so glad he has you. Happy Birthday Sweetie


----------

